# Nook's Cranny selling Books!



## Nefarious (Jun 16, 2020)

My Nook's Cranny is selling *Book (Japanese Literature)*!

If you would like to come by, please *post your in game name and island*.

Only *3 or 4* people will be invited at a time.

I am also *able to craft Classic-library Wall, Tiny Library, Wooden Bookshelf and Stack of Books.* So if you don't have those DIYs yourself, you can still take advantage of the Book sale! (Just please provide the ingredients.)

The ingredients are as follows:

Classic-library Wall - x10 Books
Tiny Library - x3 Books + x5 Wood
Wooden Bookshelf - x5 Books + x10 Wood
Stack of Books - x5 Books

No entry fee, but if you feel the need to tip, I'd appreciate it if you could water my roses!
I'd also would be happy to get the chance to catalog these items.​


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by please? Luna of Manuka island. I can also give you an orange effects rack and a white drum set, you can keep them.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 16, 2020)

Just to put it out there as well:

Feel free to shop at Able’s! Plus I have Saharah wandering about if you want to find them.


----------



## Rosaline (Jun 16, 2020)

if you're still available I'd like to come by!!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 16, 2020)

Rosaline said:


> if you're still available I'd like to come by!!



Yes I'm still open! Able's is going to close in 40 or so minutes if you want to hit them up first.


----------



## Rosaline (Jun 16, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Yes I'm still open! Able's is going to close in 40 or so minutes if you want to hit them up first.


awesome! in game name: Sarah from Oattuccino


----------



## amyahh (Jun 16, 2020)

if youre still open I would love to stop by !


----------

